# Cersei Lannister's enneagram type/wing? (from the Game of Thrones tv show)



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

.......................


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ugh. She's so challenging and her motives are really difficult to read

Voted 6w7 because rewatching the series I have been seeing 6 themes. Never realized how...paranoid she is I'd probably say w5 though. 

Can easily see 3. 8 seems unlikely.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

> Never realized how...paranoid she is I'd probably say w5 though.


She's paranoid cause of the prophecy and she didn't seem paranoid prior to her hearing about it. I'd say she's reasonably paranoid.



Nissa Nissa said:


> 8 seems unlikely.


Even if she seem to get off on having power and control over people?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry double post again... this website has been doing weird things lately


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Let's see, her main motivation is revenge, and not appearing weak. She has this thing about repaying people the exact thing they did to her (in the books its spelled out very clearly). She also remembers any instance in which she was hurt or appeared weak/disadvantaged, and holds a major grudge over it. (Although, holding grudges is a theme among GRRM's characters and probably exists honestly just to prolong tension/ conflict in the story). 

8 would seem likely. I don't see any evidence of 3 or 6, honestly. _Definitely_ not 3-- think about the shame walk. She was just like "fuck it" and really didn't let it get under her skin. A pretty 8 reaction. Even in the book-- although it does bother her a little, how could it not?-- you can tell she really isn't super image-focused.

Weirdly, I keep thinking type 4 for her. Maybe because of her reaction to the shame walk. instead of fretting about what people thought of her, she absorbed the shame and let it become part of what made her proud of herself. She also is emotionally honest, which is huge for type 4. 

She's obviously not a typical type 4-- I think her MB type would be something that wasn't usually combined with type 4 at all, such as ESTP or ISTP. 

Jaime is a type 3, I think. He's pretty clearly "outer-referencing" (369 triad). He's actually much more complacent and comfortable in all the situations. He accepts things for what they are and works with it, of course always with an eye towards him personally being the best--and while also being assertive. He also has that playfulness of type 3. (And an ESFP, I think).


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

The actress who plays her, Lena Headey, is ENTJ 3w4. The type of the actor doesn't always match the character that he or she plays, but in this case I think they picked the right actress to play Cersei. I did know someone who was very much like Cersei who was ENFJ 3w4 sp/so. Needless to say that person was unhealthy with a bit of a victim/weakness complex, which fueled relentless bouts of office intrigues, power struggles, and retaliations, as the 'assertive' triad 3 always wanted to win and come on top while the flexible secondary social instinct wasn't averse to social manipulation.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Very unhealthy SX 6w5, she's incredibly focused on appearing competent and having everything under control but she does it because of a deep-seated paranoia that very often breaks through her "competent" veneer and shows itself as intense emotional reactivity with no real purpose except "take down everything and everyone who opposes me". 

It's well established that the GoT universe really is a hostile and unforgiving place, but Cersei in particular exemplifies the "I see enemies everywhere" attitude. Whenever her sense of security is threatened in any situation she freaks out instead of adapting, because ultimately, despite her hunger for power being similar to a lot of other people in the show (say, Tywin, or Littlefinger), she innately doesn't see herself as someone capable of being in control of all the variables -- which is also why she tries so hard to prove she has that control.

I'm not too picky about the wing, guess I could see w7 too. But 6 seems quite certain to me.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Sylas said:


> The actress who plays her, Lena Headey, is ENTJ 3w4.


How do you know that? I saw one interview with her and she seemed really shy and nice.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

The paranoid 6.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

*rolls eyes* So anyone who is vaguely paranoid is typed a 6? I already said that she was paranoid for good reason. I'd be paranoid too if I got such a prophecy and i'm not a 6.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> Jaime is a type 3, I think. He's pretty clearly "outer-referencing" (369 triad). He's actually much more complacent and comfortable in all the situations. He accepts things for what they are and works with it, of course always with an eye towards him personally being the best--and while also being assertive. He also has that playfulness of type 3. (And an ESFP, I think).


My guess would be 3w2 for him. I'd say ESTP over ESFP though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Let me guess, this is a GoT thing?


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

charlie.elliot said:


> How do you know that? I saw one interview with her and she seemed really shy and nice.


By meeting a few people like her in real life through work and friends and noticing many similarities. Ni-creatives in the 'assertive' triad. Seeming nice in interviews seems like typical behavior for actors. I don't see how this indicates any type.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Jaime is a 2w3


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

^Sorry, that was super lazy

Jaime is a 2 because - look, the 2 irony in one gif:










It's not just a one-off line either, literally everything Jaime does comes back to love. He is destroyed by love and redeemed by love. Granted, this is a human theme, but in a story where many characters are driven by a love for power or security Jaime stands out like this. His name literally means 'I love'. I think almost every fragment of his life reflects a natural tension or irony of the 2.

His initial basic standing was something that seems almost anti-2 - he is reviled throughout the nation because he did a good deed that actually saved them all - but he keeps it to himself and only reveals the truth to the people who matter (Brienne). I'm not sure how to explain why this feels really 2ish to me, maybe it has something to do with the line to 8, a sort of avoidance of vulnerability...but it's not maintaining a facade of honor or respectability and it doesn't seem to phase him. Jaime never really seems to care if he gets the medal or the award. I think it's clear that the public hatred jars on him - but in a more personal way, and he doesn't take any steps to correct him. He doesn't care if the whole country thinks he is a traitor.

Then - he pushed Bran out of a tower 'for love', he confronted Ned on the streets out of love for his brother (and Tyrion never has any doubt that Jaime will come defend him), all his decisions are based on love, sometimes selfless love and sometimes desperate co-dependent love, but it does all come back to that.

I think he displays pride rather than vanity, he has a facade of a sort of lazy, indolent pride together with the golden everything, which does say w3 - but he's too defined by emotion in my opinion, and I think this - is almost the larger-than-life 2 pride and self-loathing, it implies loneliness and thinking you're better and worse than anyone else...










And Jorah is of course a 1 but he might be the only other character who really loves in this series (ok there are others but) - Jorah's love is always almost contentedly one-sided, reliably self-sacrificing, he really really doesn't ask anything of Daenerys except that he may serve her - Jaime is not like this at all with Cersei, he's never satisfied, there always seems to be a part of him that hates her ('the things I do for love' was even said 'with loathing' in the books). And he is totally blinded by her too, especially in the show, even when she's acting like a literal insane person and doing the same things he killed the last king for he barely acknowledges it, while it's at the same time clear that this is causing him turmoil (it's not 9ish...it feels much more active and willful). Jorah is never blinded by Daenerys either. Often in the show you can see him in the background making 'oh what she is saying is so foolish' faces  Jaime on the other hand stares directly at Cersei searching in her for the answer. Jorah might love the most but Jaime is the most lost in love, Jorah can see Dany in proportion to all the scenery and mechanisms around her, Jaime just sees Cersei. That's his challenge.

He may be in love with her but perhaps more importantly - he _needs_ to be in love with her, even though it would be better if he were not. He loves the addiction more than he loves the drug. The tension in his relationship with Brienne reflects this I think. He is a better person with Brienne. Maybe even a happier person. But he does not have that addiction. 

Moving towards others outwardly/short-term and against them inwardly/long-term is a great descriptor for him

And he's seductive and can be seductively cruel (e.g. to Catelyn) which seems like a 2 thing.

There's more, there 's a lot more, but I can't quite think of it and I have to sleep

But I'm 100% convinced of 2

edit: Even though it doesn't matter how many times I ask no one will discuss Shae's type with me lol I think she's a 2 on the show (for real though am I the only one who watched the version of the show where she appears??) and I think it's a pretty good positive comparison, can't believe I forgot her as a character who really loves...compared to living-in-reality your-faithful-servant Jorah and Brienne they are both making every decision in their lives for the person they love _and expect something in return_ and get mad when it is not returned.

And both loved Tyrion way more than he loved them lol, that little twerp

edit ii: I'll add as a point against 3 - Cersei and Tyrion are pretty obsessed with Tywin's opinion of them. It's very attachment type, maybe specifically 6. Jaime really isn't.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I would actually say 9w8, disintegrating toward 6 heavily. 

Not 8 because 8s are much more self sacrificing for those they love, not the one swinging the whip. 8s would say "what can I do for you?" Not "I do this for you.." 

4 can be somewhat likely. Disintegrating toward unhealthy and challenging 2, with a "I want to give my kids everything" motive.

So I say 9w8 or 4w5 is most likely.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Jaime is a 2 because - look, the 2 irony in one gif:


reaaalllly have to sleep but I realized it might have just seemed like I was saying that he was doing bad things and blaming them on love but it's more than that

The way I see the types is as suspended between and defined by their surrounding types. 2 is suspended vertically between 4 and 8, 8 the type which has lost its innocence and 4 the type which has lost its origin, so both of these losses define 2 as well. 2 line to 4 to me is about looking for and embracing origin (despite feeling rejected from it) and line to 8 is about . . . resisting and causing the loss of innocence. Soul-child-wise, 8 lost innocence when a 2. 2 is the killer of innocence. 2 never really loses innocence in that way, but it is in a constant state of sacrificing innocence - which it values - to love. Throwing the child out the window. Of course, the child survives.


* *










_In the land of gods and monsters
I was an angel looking to get fucked hard
This is heaven, what I truly want
It's innocence lost_

And...not as illustrative but it shows the other side of the coin, how 2 tries to hold onto innocence but the song is also about someone who destroyed their own, but the take-away message is _you're still an innocent_ as if that were the most important thing










edit: I realize this seems overly analytical for the literal instance of throwing a child out a window, child doesn't have to represent innocence, just...bear with it lol
think Jaime shows this pattern in other ways, not sure how to phrase it though


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Let me guess, this is a GoT thing?


You _GoT _that right!


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

At first I was like no way but then I can kinda see it. A 2w3 that went wrong and seems 3-ish to most people.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

Sylas said:


> The actress who plays her, Lena Headey, is ENTJ 3w4. The type of the actor doesn't always match the character that he or she plays, but in this case I think they picked the right actress to play Cersei. I did know someone who was very much like Cersei who was ENFJ 3w4 sp/so. Needless to say that person was unhealthy with a bit of a victim/weakness complex, which fueled relentless bouts of office intrigues, power struggles, and retaliations, as the 'assertive' triad 3 always wanted to win and come on top while the flexible secondary social instinct wasn't averse to social manipulation.


She's so shy in interviews and rarely participates in all the cast camaraderie. I don't think she's an extrovert. I get strong Fi vibes. She seems like an IxFP, likely ISFP. No idea enneagram wise, but I agree she's probably got 4 somewhere in her tritype. She seems to be quite the individualist with her unique sense of style and tattoos.


----------

